# Smoking Causes Genetic Damage Within Minutes After Inhaling



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Smoking Causes Genetic Damage Within Minutes After Inhaling ScienceDaily – In research described as “a stark warning” to those tempted to start smoking, scientists are reporting that cigarette smoke begins to cause genetic damage within minutes — not years — after inhalation into the lungs. Their report, the first human study to detail the way [...]

*Read More...*


----------

